# Pure Balance



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? It's sold at Walmart, which normally would be an automatic no for me, but it looks good. The Bison grain free gets a 4.5 star on Dogfood advisor. It's made by Ainsworth foods.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Oops, here's the link to the foods.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

A good "rule of thumb" when choosing any dog food is, if it has UN-Named ingredients like "Fish Meal" (WHAT fish?) and "Poultry Fat" (WHAT bird?) which the Pure Balance has.....I choose another food...IMHO!

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It loooks like it's WM's attempt to make a "high end" private-label product under their Ol' Roy brand (= Pure Balance by Ol' Roy). The price point is very low ($1/can).

For comparison, the Kirkland Super-Premium Lamb canned food (Costco's private label) contains tripe, a rare ingredient in canned food, and costs $17-$18 for 24 cans. It's not grain-free though.

There's a lot of pressure on the low- and mid- tier mfrs to offer a product that competes with in the super-premium category (note all the new branding and advertising recently for "Beyond" which used to be labeled Purina One Beyond). This is likely an example of that pressure.

Having not fed Pure Balance, I cannot comment on any experience. I just wanted to let you know what you are seeing in terms of marketing, with it's introduction to WM. If the quality is OK, given the low price point, I think it's a good thing for WM to be offering some better foods. Many, many, many consumers get their pet's food there, and for a long time, the choices were pretty meager (with Purina One being their "top of the line" food). I'm glad to see them trying to get into the super-premium category at a reasonable price point, as it's an incremental improvement for the hundreds of thousands of pets who eat food purchased there.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my concern would be with the beet pulp which is a cheap , cost cutting filler , which may or may not create problems as a gastro intestinal irritant , implicated in bloat .

These are not the tasty red beets that you would have on your dinner plate . The beets are big lumpy roots grown for sugar as a alternative to cane sugar . New problem , like soy , often GMO Meet the Sugar Beet | Northwest Food News

What goes into the dog food is the fibrous waste .

There is a difference between sugar-beet and red beet which is a source of betaine.

You use the kibble , the stool improves . It has to. The fiber slows digestion . Not good in a dog's digestive system which is short and meant to move things along. As the pulp sits in the dog it absorbs liquid like a sponge , artificially hardening the stools which make it appear as if maximum digestion has taken place. 

a diet needs to have some fiber , lignans , to act as a prebiotic , feeding the probiotics.

in this product the sugar beet is high on the list along with other binders .

the vitamin / minerals look like the standard made in China pre mix . 

so the product is made by Ol' Roy? 

products that do not have beet pulp https://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100427183410AA55SCd


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the original Ol Roy is made by Mars. This is actually made by Ainsworth foods which is a better manufacturer imho. The ash is about 9% , which is a bit higher than I like but not horrible.
Interesting about the beet pulp. I feed Dr Tim's and that has beet pulp as well. I have been really happy with it except it is higher in calories etc and my older shepherd can only have about 1 3/4 cup a day since she needs to lose weight. Unfortunately that small an amount ends up causing her to throw up in the morning even though I split her feedings into am and pm. She does well on Wellness core reduced fat but it's a bit pricey right now. Since the bison has 30% protein and 12% fat with 350 calories I was thinking this might be a good option. She can't eat a salmon food. Any other suggestions?


----------

